# 

## peter08

Witam,

Niedługo będe zakładał instalacje ponad 8kW na dachu swojego domu,zgodnie z nowelizacją ustawy z sierpnia ubiegłego roku, tą instalacje 
firma montująca powinna poddać audytowi rzeczoznawcy PPOZ oraz zgłosic do PSP z odpowiednim projektem.
Tu cos wiecej opisane na ten temat

https://globenergia.pl/ochrona-przec...F9UMYPDBQYIgX8

Jak rozmawiałem z kilkoma firmami to albo robili wielkie oczy albo wyśmiewali ten projekt,moje obawy sa chyba uzasadnione,gdyż w razie pożaru
firma ubezpieczeniowa  napewno umyję ręce od oddszkodowania tytułem braku dopełnienia formalności przy instalacji elektrowni PV

Ktoś miał już doświadczenie z tymi sprawami?

----------


## miecio 301

Niema jeszcze takiego ustawowego nakazu

----------


## peter08

> Niema jeszcze takiego ustawowego nakazu


czytałes ustawe?

----------


## jajmar

Ten zapis  nie dotyczy domków jednorodzinnych. To wynika ze stref ZL..... to przeanalizuj.

----------


## barto125

> Ten zapis  nie dotyczy domków jednorodzinnych. To wynika ze stref ZL..... to przeanalizuj.


który artykuł o tym mówi? Szukam, szukam i nie mogę się doszukać, nic co by zwalniało domki jednorodzinne z tego przepisu.




> c) pomp ciepła, wolno stojących kolektorów słonecznych, urządzeń fotowoltaicznych o mocy zainstalowanej elektrycznej nie większej niż 50 kW z zastrzeżeniem, że do urządzeń fotowoltaicznych o mocy zainstalowanej elektrycznej większej niż 6,5 kW stosuje się obowiązek uzgodnienia z rzeczoznawcą do spraw zabezpieczeń przeciwpożarowych pod względem zgodności z wymaganiami ochrony przeciwpożarowej, zwany dalej „uzgodnieniem pod względem ochrony przeciwpożarowej”, projektu tych urządzeń oraz zawiadomienia organów Państwowej Straży Pożarnej, o którym mowa w art. 56 obowiązki informacyjne inwestora obowiązanego do uzyskania pozwolenia na użytkowanie obiektu budowlanego ust. 1a,

----------


## erpatre

W materiale od KENO https://youtu.be/qUzv8aPbTFI?t=4184   rzeczoznawca ds. zabezpieczeń p/poż wyjaśnia bieżące wymogi prawne dot. tego zagadnienia. Linkuję do odpowiedzi dotyczącej braku konieczności montażu przeciwpożarowego wyłącznika prądu (dość kosztowny element) w budynkach jednorodzinnych - i o tym (chyba?) pisał jajmar powyżej. Nie zwalnia to jednak z konieczności uzgodnienia projektu instalacji foto-woto >6,5 kWp z rzeczoznawcą.  BTW: Damian Kubera to łebski harry w branży p.poż, i w przypadku wątpliwości zapytałbym bezpośrednio jego. No i polecam cały materiał, jest sporo szczegółów (np. czy można prowadzić przewód DC kanałem wentylacyjnym lub czy gaśnica w domu z instalacją PV jest obowiązkowa).

----------


## marcin225

Niesamowite jest to lobby ppoż. Jeszcze "uzgodnienia" do fotowoltaiki przeforsowali  :big grin:   kolejne 500 złociszy do kieszeni za nic. I oczywiście zero odpowiedzialności jakby co.

----------


## barto125

Też tak mi się wydaje, że musiało chodzić o sam wyłącznik. Materiał widziałem już wcześniej - kupa przydatnej wiedzy.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Niesamowite jest to lobby ppoż. Jeszcze "uzgodnienia" do fotowoltaiki przeforsowali   kolejne 500 złociszy do kieszeni za nic. I oczywiście zero odpowiedzialności jakby co.


- " niesamowite " to nie jest " lobby " tylko niesamowita jest głupota ludzka !
- jak już ( nie lobbując nikogo ) to płacisz za bezpieczeństwo swoje, swojej rodziny i wszystkich użytkowników danego i swojego budynku !
- nie rozumiesz tego - trudno.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

z Art.29 Ustawy Prawo Budowlane wynika, że :
4. Nie wymaga decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowę oraz zgłoszenia o którym mowa w art. 30, wykonywanie ROBÓT BUDOWLANYCH polegających na: 
...
3) instalowaniu:
...
c) pomp ciepła, wolno stojących kolektorów słonecznych, urządzeń fotowoltaicznych o mocy zainstalowanej elektrycznej nie większej niż 50 kW* z zastrzeżeniem, że do urządzeń fotowoltaicznych o mocy zainstalowanej elektrycznej większej niż 6,5 kW stosuje się obowiązek uzgodnienia z rzeczoznawcą do spraw zabezpieczeń przeciwpożarowych pod względem zgodności z wymaganiami ochrony przeciwpożarowej*, zwany dalej „uzgodnieniem pod względem ochrony przeciwpożarowej”, projektu tych urządzeń oraz zawiadomienia organów Państwowej Straży Pożarnej, o którym mowa w art. 56 ust. 1a, "

- jw dot. wszystkich budynków
- Ustawy Prawo Budowlane nie napisał rzeczoznawca pożarowy !

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Fotowoltaika, a pożary :
https://globenergia.pl/fotowoltaika-...zego-kezo-pan/

----------


## mac_612

> - " niesamowite " to nie jest " lobby " tylko niesamowita jest głupota ludzka !
> - jak już ( nie lobbując nikogo ) to płacisz za bezpieczeństwo swoje, swojej rodziny i wszystkich użytkowników danego i swojego budynku !
> - nie rozumiesz tego - trudno.


Wszystkie nstalacje ktoś odbiera i ponosi odpowiedzialność.
Instalacja 7kWp jest bardziej niebezpieczna niż 6kWp, albo nawet 1kWp? Nikt rozsądny nie robi dla siebie instalacji tak by zagrażała jego rodzinie. Czy "uzgodnienie z rzeczoznawcą" zwiększa bezpieczeństwo? Wątpie.  Zamiast usystematyzować, ustlić jakieś konkrety dla wszystkich instalacji to wprowadzają jakieś pierdy, żeby ktoś znowu mógł sobie coś skubnąc. 

IMHO, to 6,5kW to ma być spowalniacz, bo część ludzi niechcąc się bawić w dodatkową papierologie nie przekroczy tej "magicznej" granicy.

----------


## Pytajnick

"Najczęściej przyczyną pożarów jest łuk elektryczny, który stanowi zwykle następstwo błędów montażowych lub wad produktowych"
"AFCI firmy Huawei odznacza się 100% skutecznością wykrywania łuku"

No to zapewne kontener z tymi urządzeniami płynie a rzeczoznawcy będą je polecać  :wink:  
Przypomina mi to nieco sytuację, kiedy przy granicy zachodniej pojawiły się kantory. Nikt nie wiedział co to jest, stały sobie zamknięte..aż to nagle gruchnęła wieść, że można handlować walutami. Następnego dnia wszystkie kantory otwarte i jak się okazało, należały do pewnego senatora.

No, ale mogę się mylić  :big grin:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

mac_612

są ludzie ( jak piszesz ) " rozsądni ", ale też mniej " rozsądni " ! i zgadzam się z Tobą
" 6,5kW to ma być spowalniacz ", podobnie jak uzgodnienie z rzeczoznawcą pożarowym dla instalacji powyżej 6,5kW.
dot. Czy "uzgodnienie z rzeczoznawcą" zwiększa bezpieczeństwo?
właściwą osobą raczej jest tutaj projektant instalacji elektrycznej, nie rzeczoznawca, ale cóż : z Ministrem / przepisami prawa raczej się nie dyskutuje

----------


## marcin225

> - " niesamowite " to nie jest " lobby " tylko niesamowita jest głupota ludzka !
> - jak już ( nie lobbując nikogo ) to płacisz za bezpieczeństwo swoje, swojej rodziny i wszystkich użytkowników danego i swojego budynku !
> - nie rozumiesz tego - trudno.


Jak mi zapewni bezpieczeństwo rzeczoznawca ppoż który o fotowoltaice nie ma zielonego pojęcia?  Nie ma też pojęcia o elektryce. Jedyne co umie to popier... bzdury i wziąć za to kasę.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Rzeczoznawca weryfikuje projekt instalacji PV pod katem warunków ochrony przeciwpożarowej. Tyle i aż tyle. 
Wystarczy, że np. wyda w uzgodnieniu ( między innymi ) sposób zabezpieczenia ppoż. instalacji PV – o czym bladego pojęcia nie ma projektant instalacji PV, bo niby skąd ? rzeczoznawcą nie jest !
Jak na jw. nałoży się szereg firm sprzedających instalacje PV od ręki w cenie samochodu, a posiadających jednocześnie niekiedy wiedzę bardzo „ ogólną ” w temacie, to moim zdaniem takie uzgodnienie instalacji powyżej 6,5kW ma sens !

----------


## Pitrekkk

Ile taka przyjemność będzie kosztować?

w Niemczech 210 pożarów przez system pv na 1.3 mln instalacji(0,016%), w Wielkiej brytani 0,0058%, tak wiec aż taki wielki problem to to nie jest.

Jakie to mają to być te rozporządzenia ppoż. które uchronią przed dziurą w panelu od wyładowania?

----------


## barto125

300-500 zł dla domów jednorodzinnych z tego co się orientowałem.

Te zabezpieczenia mają chronić strażaków podczas gaszenia z tego co zrozumiałem.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> 300-500 zł dla domów jednorodzinnych z tego co się orientowałem.
> 
> Te zabezpieczenia mają chronić strażaków podczas gaszenia z tego co zrozumiałem.


Skoro tak, to ciekaw jestem co znajdzie się w tej kwocie co może ich uchronić.

Gasi się to jak każde inne urządzenie pod napięciem, więc trzeba zachować szczególną ostrożność, wiedzieć z ilu metrów jaki strumień wody zastosować ect(wszystko to już zostało napisane).

Instalacja PV nie jest wolna od wad, trzeba brać poprawkę na błąd ludzki - kontrola najwyższą forma zaufania. 
Nie ma tak dobrze ze coś robimy i przez 25 lat do ściągnięcia z dachu  nie zaglądamy czy kable nie wiszą i nie trą o dach, mc4 regularnie nie zalewa, czy zwierzyna nie podgryza czegoś itd...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Ile taka przyjemność będzie kosztować?
> w Niemczech 210 pożarów przez system pv na 1.3 mln instalacji(0,016%), w Wielkiej brytani 0,0058%, tak wiec aż taki wielki problem to to nie jest.
> Jakie to mają to być te rozporządzenia ppoż. które uchronią przed dziurą w panelu od wyładowania?


zapominasz, że standard projektowania, realizacji i odbiorów ( w tym odpowiedzialności zawodowej ) jest inny w Niemczech, Wielkiej Brytanii, od tego który funkcjonuje w Polsce, gdzie " kowalski " wie lepiej ! dopiero jak strop wygnie mu się ponadnormatywnie lub dom za 800 tys. pójdzie z dymem - wówczas zacznie myśleć i szukać winnych takiego stanu rzeczy, zazwyczaj nie myśląc o sobie  :bash:

----------


## Pitrekkk

> zapominasz, że standard projektowania, realizacji i odbiorów ( w tym odpowiedzialności zawodowej ) jest inny w Niemczech, Wielkiej Brytanii, od tego który funkcjonuje w Polsce, gdzie " kowalski " wie lepiej ! dopiero jak strop wygnie mu się ponadnormatywnie lub dom za 800 tys. pójdzie z dymem - wówczas zacznie myśleć i szukać winnych takiego stanu rzeczy, zazwyczaj nie myśląc o sobie


Różnie z tym jest - wiem z autopsji, bo x lat pracowałem w Niemczech i takie kwiatki co przechodziły to byś się nogą przeżegnał.
Niemniej trzeba poczekać jeszcze z rok, dwa, pewne analizy powinny się pojawić(400 tys instalacji już jest)

Dalej jednak nie dowiedziałem się co będzie zawarte w tej kwocie, czym uchroni to mnie, strażaka przed porażeniem prądem.
Jak taki inspektor przyjdzie chociaż z kamera na podczerwień, by wyłapać gorące punkty w panelach które są często zarzewiem problemu, to już coś..
Jak skończy się na klepaniu regułek i papierku do podpisania, to mimo wszystko nie wierze w tą moc ochronną.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

poczytaj sobie :

https://www.forum-fronius.pl/uzgadnianie/

https://www.ppozekspert.pl/blog/50-b...godnienia-ppoz

http://www.fotowoltaika.edu.pl/wp-co...talacji-PV.pdf

w tym ostatnim jest ciekawostka ! 

" Polskie Towarzystwo Fotowoltaiki stoi jednak na stanowisku, że bez względu na moc i ewentualny brak konieczności uzgodnień w zakresie ochrony przeciwpożarowej każda instalacja fotowoltaiczna powinna zostać zgłoszona do organów Państwowej Straży Pożarnej (Komendant miejski lub powiatowy). "

----------


## Tomkii

Od przybijania pieczątek i mnożenia papierków niestety zwykle nie rośnie żadne bezpieczeństwo... Najskuteczniejsze jest chyba piętnowanie partaczy i uczulanie końcowych klientów. Badziewia nie kupią, jeśli będą w stanie je rozpoznać.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> poczytaj sobie :
> 
> https://www.forum-fronius.pl/uzgadnianie/
> 
> https://www.ppozekspert.pl/blog/50-b...godnienia-ppoz
> 
> http://www.fotowoltaika.edu.pl/wp-co...talacji-PV.pdf
> 
> w tym ostatnim jest ciekawostka ! 
> ...



Ja to po części znam, choć chciałem to uzyskać od drugiej strony.

Rozumiem Twój pkt. widzenia, gdzie masz z tego określone profity(normalne).

...i tak, jeśli wszystko pięknie działa jak na papierze, wtedy ponoszenie pewnych kosztów ma jakis sens.
Pytanie jak będzie w rzeczywistości, czy będzie to kolejny świstek ku uciesze urzędników i nic więcej(tu j/w, od tych paru zadrukowanych kartek a4 nie wzrośnie bezpieczeństwo).

Gaśnica, oznaczenie trasy przewodów kablowych itd to takie trochę truizmy o które sam użytkownik instalacji powinien zadbać(każde urządzenie pod prądem może zrobić pstryk i zapalić dom). 

Nad wieloma rzeczami się nie zapanuje, wielu nie sprawdzi, bo już widzę jak inspektor sprawdza mc4 czy dobrze wciśnięte/ czy z tej samej parafii, po uprzednim wgramoleniu sie na dach.

Zasada jest taka:
-dobra ekipa,
-co jakiś czas sprawdzać czy wszystko gra,
-ubezpieczyć,
-jak coś walnie, to postępować jak z innymi rzeczami pod napięciem,
-czytać, bo jak kupuje się pralkę, lodówkę, to jednak zaglądamy to instrukcji.

Jestem jakoś trochę sceptycznie nastawiony, ale nie mnie decydować

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Od przybijania pieczątek i mnożenia papierków niestety zwykle nie rośnie żadne bezpieczeństwo...


- z tym się nie zgodzę !




> Najskuteczniejsze jest chyba piętnowanie partaczy i uczulanie końcowych klientów.


- prawda, tak powinno być ! - dot. produktów, usług, ... 




> Badziewia nie kupią, jeśli będą w stanie je rozpoznać.


- z tym ostatnim ( rozpoznaniem ) jest chyba największy problem, a 
 " nie wszystko złoto co się świeci " tj. 
" mając na myśli to, że rzeczy zewnętrznie atrakcyjne mogą być w rzeczywistości bezwartościowe "

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Rozumiem Twój pkt. widzenia, gdzie masz z tego określone *profity* ( normalne).


to ciekawe ! - możesz przybliżyć temat " profitów ", bo jeśli bym ( z jakiegoś tytułu ) takie miał, chętnie bym skorzystał !  :yes: 
może wiesz coś więcej ? czego ja nie wiem, a powinienem wiedzieć !

----------


## marcin225

O jakich inspektorach piszecie? Przecież rzeczoznawca d... zza biurka nie rusza i tam przybija pieczątki  :big grin:   Chyba, że po pożarze to wtedy tak, jedzie i następuje zazwyczaj magiczna kwestia " pożar spowodowany zwarciem w instalacji elektrycznej "  :big grin:  
W żaden sposób opiniowanie przez rzeczoznawcę ppoż nie wpłynie na bezpieczeństwo , jedyne na co wpłynie to zasobność portfela tego co podpisuje. 




> w zakresie ochrony przeciwpożarowej każda instalacja fotowoltaiczna powinna zostać zgłoszona do organów Państwowej Straży Pożarnej (Komendant miejski lub powiatowy).


No i bardzo dobrze tego nikt nie neguje  ale wciąż nie wiem po co ma to uzgadniać rzeczoznawca.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> to ciekawe ! - możesz przybliżyć temat " profitów ", bo jeśli bym ( z jakiegoś tytułu ) takie miał, chętnie bym skorzystał ! 
> może wiesz coś więcej ? czego ja nie wiem, a powinienem wiedzieć !


Uznałem - może nie słusznie - że jestes w tej grupie, co może coś skubnąc z tego tortu.
Jeśli nie to zwracam honor  :wink:

----------


## mac_612

> W żaden sposób opiniowanie przez rzeczoznawcę ppoż nie wpłynie na bezpieczeństwo , jedyne na co wpłynie to zasobność portfela tego co podpisuje.


+1

Pod wszystkimi instalacjami ktoś się podpisuje i bierze za to odpowiedzialność. Pomysł z rzeczoznawcą jest pomylony. Aby ewentualnie podnieść bezpieczeństwo ppoż, trzeba podejśc kompleksowo do wszystkich instalacji, wprowadzić reguły, normy za których przestrzegania będzie odpowiedzialna osoba która je odbiera.

----------


## Tomkii

> - z tym się nie zgodzę !


Aby wzrosło bezpieczeństwo to musi spaść ryzyko - to chyba jasne?
W jaki sposób podsunięcie papierka do podbicia ma zmniejszyć ryzyko np. pożaru w budowanej instalacji?
- czy spadnie ryzyko złego zaciśnięcia złączki?
- czy spadnie ryzyko złego poprowadzenia kabla (przypominam, że podbijany jest papier a nie jest sprawdzana instalacja!)?
- czy spadnie ryzyko wywołania pożaru (czy przez tą pieczątkę ktoś nie zamontuje złączek w kontakcie z palnym podłożem)?
Czytałem wypowiedzi rzeczoznawcy. I stosując to co oni proponują owszem, być może się zwiększy bezpieczeństwo strażaków gaszących obiekt, być może... Ale wzrośnie ryzyko pożaru od instalacji... Montując kable DC w metalowych korytach zwiększamy ryzyko zarówno uszkodzenia izolacji tego kabla jak i wystąpienia łuku. W sieciach miejskich pomaga uziemienie koryt (przebicie wyłączy zasilanie). W PV to kija daje...
Pieczątkowcy twierdzą, że kabel musi być minimum 4kw. Bo jest grubszy! To jest wypowiedź rzeczoznawcy! No ja p...
Panele dają zwykle koło 10A prądu. To wytrzyma nawet 1,5 kwadrat (no nie zawsze, ale nie o to tutaj biega). Pożary od PV powstają na złączach albo na skutek uszkodzenia izolacji.
Izolacja kabla zależy od napięcia na jakie jest projektowany kabel a nie od jego przekroju. Więc zwiększenie przekroju kija tak naprawdę daje pod względem pożarowym.

To, co mogło by poprawić naprawdę instalacje to testy odbiorcze. Sprawdzenie, czy złącza nie mają kontaktu z palnym podłożem, pomiary kamerą termowizyjną pod obciążeniem i test rezystancji izolacji. A papierki, pieczątki i ich mnożenie poprawia tylko samopoczucie...  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> W jaki sposób podsunięcie papierka do podbicia ma zmniejszyć ryzyko np. pożaru w budowanej instalacji?


tu ( przykładowo ) są dane, o co jest uzupełniany projekt techniczny instalacji w zakresie uzgodnienia z rzeczoznawcą pożarowym :
https://www.ppozekspert.pl/blog/50-b...godnienia-ppoz

uzgodnienie jest dokonywane na etapie projektu i stanowi część wspólną z wydawaną dokumentacją projektową.

Zgodnie z Prawem Budowlanym za realizację obiektu ( w tym przypadku instalacji ) odpowiada kierownik budowy ( w tym z odbiorami instalacji w pełnym zakresie jej realizacji ), który wraz z zakończeniem prac budowlanych / montażowych pisze Oświadczenie o realizacji obiektu ( w tym / lub instalacji ) *zgodnie z projektem*.
Na tej podstawie Inwestor dokonuje zgłoszenia do właściwego organu PSP ... i śpi spokojnie.

Tak więc wszystko jest przejrzyste i czytelne.

----------


## marcin225

Jakbym jakiegoś nieogarniętego urzędnika czytał  :big grin:    Wyklepane formułki... jakieś cytowanie z d... wziętych przepisów... Nieadekwatnych do sytuacji. Jakiego Ty masz Kierownika budowy przy montażu instalacji fotowoltaicznej na domku jednorodzinnym?  :big grin:  To nie farma. Przyjeżdża ekipa z gotowym projektem technicznym  robi 1-2 dni, potem papiery składa do ZE i do widzenia.  Nic nie jest przejrzyste i czytelne. Widać , że w ogóle w temacie nie jesteś i niepotrzebnie dalej brniesz bo Koledzy wyżej doskonale Ci to wyjaśnili.

----------


## Tomkii

> Tak więc wszystko jest przejrzyste i czytelne.


Nie ma wytycznych do tych przepisów, więc co specjalista to ma inne zdanie. Jeden z podanych we wcześniejszym linku twierdził, że błędem są kable poniżej 4 kwadrat (bez wnikania w prąd instalacji!!!), bo inne są za cienkie. A w zasadzie to najlepiej jakby były 6kwadrat....
I takie tam kwiatki...

Za to na tylko na stronie, którą podałeś jest podane:
- dobezpieczenie PV wkładkami gPV. Co ZWIĘKSZA ryzyko pożaru, przez zwiększenie niepotrzebnych punktów łączeń. Przy współczesnych panelach prąd Imp wynosi np. 10A, prad Imax=11A. Trzeba będzie dać wkładkę 16A, przed czym ta wkładka ma zabezpieczyć?
- łączenie modułów o tym samym napięciu ???!!! Przy połączeniu szeregowym?!!! Ktoś chyba spał na fizyce w podstawówce....
- stosowanie w przypadku tras kablowych o długości powyżej 10 m - dwóch ograniczników przepięć typu 2.???!!! Na podstawie czego? Przecież ogranicznik przepięć należy dać w punkcie przejścia między strefami ochrony przepięciowej.

Od pieczątki będzie bezpieczniej...  :smile: 

Tak się jakoś dziwnie w naszym kraju przyjęło, że nie ważne jak jest, bumaga gwarancją spokojnego snu. Tego co wydaje przepis, bo wydał. Tego co zaprojektował, bo uzgodnił, tego co uzgodnił, bo wniósł swoje uwagi, tego co wykonał, bo wykonał zgodnie z projektem i uzgodnieniami.
A prąd... A prąd płynie zgodnie z prawami fizyki i ma w nosie te papiery...

----------


## mibas

> zapominasz, że standard projektowania, realizacji i odbiorów ( w tym odpowiedzialności zawodowej ) jest inny w Niemczech, Wielkiej Brytanii, od tego który funkcjonuje w Polsce, gdzie " kowalski " wie lepiej ! dopiero jak strop wygnie mu się ponadnormatywnie lub dom za 800 tys. pójdzie z dymem - wówczas zacznie myśleć i szukać winnych takiego stanu rzeczy, zazwyczaj nie myśląc o sobie


co do Wielkiej Brytanii i jak wyglądają tam instalacje elektryczne ( i nie tylko..) , to lepiej nie wiedzieć  :wink: 
Jak ktoś nie widział na własne oczy, to polecam obejrzeć kanał Ruchu Oporu na Youtubie
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwd...sB0J3es-qQlN6w

----------


## cangi80

Jak to właściwie jest z tą instalacją powyżej  6,5 kWp. Jeżeli mam już jedną  4,8 kWp na budynku mieszkalnym i zamierzam zainstalować drugą  około 5 kWp  lecz na stodole  to czy trzeba te uzgodnienia p.pożarowe ?
Czy ktoś już przerabiał ten temat?

----------


## mac_612

Odświezam. Czy może wypowiedzieć się ktoś, kto przechodził całą tą procedurę zgłoszenia instalacji powyżej 6,5kW z uwzględnieniem „konsultacji z rzeczoznawcą” i zgłoszenia do straży? We wnioskach w Enea nie ma o tym słowa.

----------


## supervisor

A co ma Enea do tego? Przecież to nie Enea wymaga tylko prawo.  Masz to mieć i już. A kto to sprawdzi to inna sprawa. Zwykle załatwiają to instalatorzy i jest to w cenie. Jak robisz sam to sam musisz się postarać o projekt i uzgodnienia albo olać.

----------


## Marek Winski

Ja to tylko tutaj zostawię: https://www.seka.pl/nowelizacja-praw...e-wymogi-ppoz/

----------


## Marek2504

Na budynku mogę jeszcze zrozumieć,że jakieś uzgodnienia mogą podnieść bezpieczeństwo, ale ja teraz zakładam 8kWp na gruncie, 20 m od domu i tez muszę projekt uzgodnić.

----------


## Smakor

U mnie firma, która mi oferowała fotowoltaikę nawet się nie zająknęła. Wyłącznik ppoź musi być i tyle. Dodatkowe 1000 zł i gotowe. Jest to zabezpieczenie tylko na wypadek potrzeby gaszenia i lania wodą aby strażaków nie popieściła instalacja która schodzi spod dachu (wyłącznik jest zaraz pod dachówką na strychu. Po zaniku AC rozłącza stringi i gotowe. Na dachu jednak dalej płynie prąd - to zabezpieczają tylko mikroinwertery albo optymalizatory z tego co czytałem.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Na budynku mogę jeszcze zrozumieć,że jakieś uzgodnienia mogą podnieść bezpieczeństwo, ale ja teraz zakładam 8kWp na gruncie, 20 m od domu i tez muszę projekt uzgodnić.


Nie ma żadnej podstawy prawnej by zgłaszać instalację na gruncie do rzeczoznawcy Ppoż. - tyle usłyszał mój kolega od instalatorów, którzy mu zmontowali 9,9kWp.

----------


## Marek2504

Skoro nie ma obowiązku zgłaszania instalacji na gruncie to dlaczego chcący otrzymać dofinansowanie z Programu Mój Prąd musi być opcja zgłoszenia p.poż zaznaczona. Bez zaznaczenia  zgłoszenia w formularzu wyskakuje błąd.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Skoro nie ma obowiązku zgłaszania instalacji na gruncie to dlaczego chcący otrzymać dofinansowanie z Programu Mój Prąd musi być opcja zgłoszenia p.poż zaznaczona. Bez zaznaczenia  zgłoszenia w formularzu wyskakuje błąd.


Zapytałem. 
U kolegi firma instalująca załatwia wszelką papierologię z dofinansowaniem włącznie. Zobaczymy czy załatwią. 
Na razie kolega "lekko" się irytuje Eneą. Mają ustawowo 30 dni na podłączenie do sieci i ponoć nikt w okolicy  szybciej nie miał...a słoneczne dni uciekają ;/

----------


## Pytajnick

> Zapytałem. 
> U kolegi firma instalująca załatwia wszelką papierologię z dofinansowaniem włącznie. Zobaczymy czy załatwią. 
> Na razie kolega "lekko" się irytuje Eneą. Mają ustawowo 30 dni na podłączenie do sieci i ponoć nikt w okolicy  szybciej nie miał...a słoneczne dni uciekają ;/


J.W.
Firma załatwiła wszystko...włącznie ze strażakiem, a szefo powiedział,ze pracownikom było brak wiedzy w tym temacie  :smile:

----------


## daniel.w

Instalacja na dachu bazowa: inverter  5kW, panele 5.16 kWp rozbudowałem bez zmiany falownika do 6.66 kWp -czy to już dotyczy w moim przypadku? Przekroczułem o 0.16 w KWp

----------


## Dariusz1983

Zgodnie z opiniami i praktyką ZE liczy się zainstalowana moc paneli-nie ma znaczenia moc falownika.

----------

